# What is this “wash” plug for?



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

It’s a 2016 mercury 9.9. I’m baffled what it’s for.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

In theory it’s for washing out the pump. Get some grass or sand In it and it should wash it out. But I wouldn’t recommend rinsing the motor with it.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

unscrew plug, insert this adaptor and “wash” her out.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

As @JC Designs said, it is a flush port. You just need the threaded adapter to use it.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 136806
> 
> unscrew plug, insert this adaptor and “wash” her out.


What are your thoughts on that? Better than the ear muffs?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

southerncannuck said:


> What are your thoughts on that? Better than the ear muffs?


I use the muffs. Only reason I have the adaptor is for jet drives.


----------

